# best way to keep brisket for next day



## el capitan (May 20, 2011)

Do not feel like an all nighter so I plan on smoking a brisket the day before. I will put brisket on smoker around 7am and hopefully will be done by 7pm then wrap in foil, towel and into cooler. I plan on serving brisket around 3pm.

What is the best way to keep brisket moist and warm ready to slice?

Thanks


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 20, 2011)

I would not try to keep this warm for 20 hours. You might make someone sick. Refrigerate and reheat while covered in a 250* oven for maybe 30-45 minutes. Microwave heating is also acceptable.  If you need to travel to the event, put it back in a cooler wrapped in towels to keep warm. 

  We do this all the time, and it never dries out and always tastes great. We even freeze shredded brisket and reheat with great results. 

Cheers!


----------



## raptor700 (May 20, 2011)

You can hold a brisket for 16hrs................I'm not kiddin'

The best cooler made

http://www.yeticoolers.com/categories/Roadie-Series/


----------



## adiochiro3 (May 21, 2011)

[quote name="raptor700" url="/forum/thread/106672/best-way-to-keep-brisket-for-next-day#post_634479"]
You can hold a brisket for 16hrs................I'm not kiddin'


The best cooler made


http://www.yeticoolers.com/categories/Roadie-Series/  
[/quote]

I'm sure you could, but is it wise?  And they're talking 20+ hours. Not worth the risk IMHO.


----------



## rowdyrawhide (May 21, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> I would not try to keep this warm for 20 hours. You might make someone sick. Refrigerate and reheat while covered in a 250* oven for maybe 30-45 minutes. Microwave heating is also acceptable. If you need to travel to the event, put it back in a cooler wrapped in towels to keep warm.
> 
> We do this all the time, and it never dries out and always tastes great. We even freeze shredded brisket and reheat with great results.
> 
> Cheers!


I have done similar to this, and had no problems.


----------



## raptor700 (May 21, 2011)

adiochiro3 said:


> raptor700 said:
> 
> 
> > You can hold a brisket for 16hrs................I'm not kiddin'
> ...


As long as the meat i held above 140º you are safe.......(ie) the yeti cooler!


----------



## smokinjoeb (May 21, 2011)

i reheat brisket for a big BBQ on memorial day. i'm cooking it a few days in advance, freezing it and re-heating onsite.  i put the brisket in large zip lock bags and put in simmering water until it reaches at least 170 temp.  comes out great!  i use this for sausage and pulled pork.  i recommend not pulling the pork until you reheat.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 21, 2011)

A crock pot also works well.


----------



## el capitan (May 22, 2011)

thanks for all the info!


----------



## africanmeat (May 23, 2011)

SmokinJoeB said:


> i reheat brisket for a big BBQ on memorial day. I'm cooking it a few days in advance, freezing it and re-heating onsite.  i put the brisket in large zip lock bags and put in simmering water until it reaches at least 170 temp.  comes out great!  i use this for sausage and pulled pork.  i recommend not pulling the pork until you reheat.


don't take a risk adiochiro3 is right i always re-heat as smokingjoeb it never failed.


----------



## randyrayd (Apr 2, 2021)

raptor700 said:


> You can hold a brisket for 16hrs................I'm not kiddin'
> 
> The best cooler made
> 
> http://www.yeticoolers.com/categories/Roadie-Series/


Sure....but then you've got a greasy $200 cooler!......Wait!  $200 cooler???

JK, but no way this old man is paying $200 for a cooler.


----------

